
Twitter started blocking links to some fake news sites - drej
https://pastebin.com/ghbWz81b
======
ljw1001
Twitter survives on faux-follower counts, controversy stirred up by extremists
and for-hire zealots, and 140-character PR for the corporate universe. But
this is newsworthy, I guess.

